# What did ya get at the auction?



## mykidsmom (Mar 5, 2008)

{sigh..} Sorry I had to miss it. Bet everyone had fun and got some good bargains! (While I got to spend the day at the hospital with a sick relative - not a lot of fun - and I'm in need of some distraction and/or comic relief!)

So - _please_ - let me enjoy it vicariously - _tell me what you got and what I missed out on!_ 
Who got the _best deals _ and did anyone wind up with a white elephant?  
Was there a good turn out? 
What was the funniest thing that happened? 
What was the biggest fish there? 
The most expensive? 
What were there _too many _of? 
Who got auction fever and bid _waaay too much_?:shock:

Details, please!


----------



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

well, i don't know about everyone else, but my favorite purchases were a Loricaria simillima for 16$ and a glass knife fish for 11$.
also i bought a duckweed surprise"....turns out the surprise is that there was WAY to much duckweed, as i now have my entire room covered in trays of it while i pick out eggs, snails, and plants from the bottom.
pretty fun. Cichlids made a killing


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Turn out was light compared to previous auctions, both sellers and buyers. So for once we finished on time. IMO there were fewer $1 deals than in years past, but also more no sales, fish were literally given away or sent home with the bringer. In previous auctions most anything would sell for $1. There were some really good deals on large breeding pairs. I got a nice breeding pair of P. pulcher for $7. Sold my 6 adult peac0cks for <$20 and just realized I forgot one at home. Too many yellow Labs, Hemichromis, and P. Stevensi "taiwan reef", male Jack Dempseys. But the market for these was saturated before the auction because none went well. Lots of livebearers, killies, and cichlids. Hardly any tetra, barbs, rasboras or danios. Lots of plants. Even 1 saltwater fish and some koi. Shrimp were hot, but not as nuts as last time, but there was more variety. Angels did ok, discus went cheap. Catfish and plecos did ok, but there weren't very many. Multis were hot, so were rams.

Next meeting Brian talks on plants, so expect another plant-heavy mini-auction.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

We all listened to Ken talk to his wife about couches. It was a bit quieter and less crowded than usual. A bit easier, more enjoyable. 

The kribs were the most expensive fish I bought. My sister got some plecos for her boyfriend and I bought mostly $1 fish and equipment. I said no fish, but I stayed to the end and overflowed a styro.

What I got in fish:

1 paradise fish 
9 large + 6 small P. Stevensi "taiwan reef"
1 scoop H. lifililli (I already had some so I didn't need a tank)
1 breeding pair P. pulcher
Trio L. trewavasae (bad Becky)
Thorichthys meeki "Subin" many fry. 

In plants: eldodea densa, pearlweed, java moss, and "plant"

The best deal I got was a whisper 900 for $7. It has 4 outlets and replaced 3 little pumps. Someone got a new eheim canister for $35.


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

Lets see I got some .5 inch fry of Protomelas ndiwe "Fire Blue" for 5 bucks. (Online 5 inch males are ~26 bucks, female ~20).

And some ~1 inch fry Aulonocara Otter Pt. for a buck. (Online you can sell them for about 8 bucks a piece at that size.)

I sold some 1.5-2 inch lwandas for a buck... I could sell them for ~15-20 bucks.

The Africans lakes were all cheap. Heck everything is cheap, apistos were selling well.


----------



## khudgins (Jan 28, 2008)

I had a good time, and wound up with everything I was hoping for.

I got a batch of Rams, my one expensive purchase. They seem to be settling in well in their temporary tank. Got a bargain 20 gallon for their longer-term home, as well, so that's nice.

Also picked up some of Brian's _Thorichthys meeki_ juvies, which will go in my 75 once I get the stand built for it. They're in a 45 community tank and taking bloodworms well right now, so that's nice.

I agree, it was quieter than the spring auction, but I had a good time.


----------



## mykidsmom (Mar 5, 2008)

Wow! Sounds like some great deals - on fish AND equipment!! What got sent home unsold?!?

EMC - I _know_ that "no fish!" rule!:grin: (Unfortunately - so does my hubby!) I'm _not surprised _you left with a cooler full!! Especially since it sounds like some of the deals were the kind you just couldn't refuse! Auctions are like that! How many extra tanks did you have to buy? :wink: Did you take all of the 10 gallon tanks left from the ACA?

khudgins - If those rams were German Blues, you're lucky I wasn't there yesterday! I _really_ wanted some rams!

Kevin - Did you also take home some of those ACA 10 gallons - for all those fry and juvies?!

And let's see - the next meeting is October 2nd, at 8, at Athen's Pizza in Decatur, right?

Hope Ken and his wife got the couch situation worked out! 

Funniest part of _my_ day yesterday was when the nurse asked if I was the patient's wife or his girlfriend - and I had to say - "Um -NEITHER! I'm his _daughter-in-law_!" My husband thought it was the funniest thing he ever heard and started calling me 'Moms'! :chair: I'll _never _hear the end of it, I'm afraid! (Especially since my father-in-law's "girl friend" had _just left _the room - and _she's 25 years *older* than I am_!)


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I didn't have to buy tanks today because i bought 55s after ACA and sold the fish from a 55 @ the auction. I had to fill a 10 when I got home and I had a 20 empty. Everyone is crowded waiting for me to fill the 55s. I put the kribs in a 55 with 4 rainbows, an angel and and some plecos, the paradise fish and the T. meeki in a 10 (they are really small yet). 


> the next meeting is October 2nd, at 8, at Athen's Pizza in Decatur, right?


 right. 

There were only two bags of rams,with a lot in the bag. Nice looking fish. If you got too many, bring some to the meeting. I'm looking for a female, myself. 

I'm sorry I missed the Ndiwe, it was one of my Mom's favorite fish in the 80s. Fish time I've seen it in Atlanta. 

Have any of you sold anything online? I keep hearing its the only way to make money on fish in this town, but I haven't shipped any fish for 20 years.

I need to get some big bags, I ended up selling fish in a kitty litter tote.


----------



## dinosfishhouse (Jan 18, 2005)

I wil get a list up once I get it complied.
Ross and I wound up with about 30 bags of fish and plants.


----------



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

Oh yea, that reminds me...I bought my first ever guppies yesterday
i always found them very main stream and boring, but I gotta say, they are pretty neat in my 10 gallon brackish.


----------



## khudgins (Jan 28, 2008)

emc7 said:


> There were only two bags of rams,with a lot in the bag. Nice looking fish. If you got too many, bring some to the meeting. I'm looking for a female, myself.


There were 5 fish in each bag. I've got mine in a holding community tank (Don't have a quarantine available, unfortunately) at the moment until I can get the 20 set up for them. The filer for the 20 is running on an established tank to pick up a bacteria colony, and tomorrow I'll get their new 20 set up.

One of the rams has a wound in its side, so I've got it in a bowl with lots of water changes and a bubbler. The other four are doing well. They're all young, which is good. One is *very* young, or the runt of the batch, one. It's hiding deep in the jungle of hygro at the moment, while three are out and about. Looks like I've got one pair, so I'm hoping they'll breed for me.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Good luck. Rams are great fish, but fragile.


----------



## dinosfishhouse (Jan 18, 2005)

-Albino Pleco pair 
-Limia Tiger (5)
-Limia Perugia pair
-Poecillia Salvatoris (10-12)
-Taiwan Lotus 
-Girardinus Falcatus (6)
-Limia Perugia pair
-Euruguayeasis swordplant
-Black hi-fin platy (5)
-Ameca Splendens (5)
-Xiphophorus clemenciae trio
-Bag-o-plants 
-Girardinus Falcatus (5)
-Poecillia Reticulata (red-yellow fancy guppy)
-Xenotoca Eiseni (5 adults that started dropping fry while still in bag )
-Calico Convict Cichlids
-Ctenopoma species. "leaf fish"
-Adult angelfish (5) 2 of them are white and black with no gold and no silver... very beautiful. 
-Yellow lab cichlids 
-Pretty rocks that I will get pics of soon
-Chapalightys Paradilis (pair)
-Amazon swordplant 
-Red Devil cichlids (5)
-Yellow lab cichlids (these we kept) (5 juvies)
-Parachromis Fredrickstaili (South American cichlid) (5)
-Amazon Frogbit (plant)
-Hornwort (plant)
-More hornwort (plant)
-More pretty rocks that were cheap 
-Mixed fancy guppies 
-More mixed fancy guppies (
- 3 bags of Azola 
-Paradalis (trio)

I went through all the purchase slips to construct this list, which explains why several of the same things are not next to each other in the list.


----------



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

ahh, so you're the one who bought my Spotted Ctenopoma. really great fish. I hope you enjoy them. I need to figure out who bought my dragon goby and clarify that, despite what was said at the auction, it will not eat any of your fish. I had mine with endlers, gohst shrimp, and guppy fry. he only eats brine shrimp or bloodworms etc.


----------



## dinosfishhouse (Jan 18, 2005)

I believe Ken Davis bought it.

BTW, if you did not know, I was the guy how looks like Santa.


----------



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

I found the surprise in the "duckweed surprise"! Water wisteria, Water sprite, The grass like java fern, java moss, pond snails, red ramshorns, trumpet snails, and a couple red floating eggs of some sort (very very tiny.)


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

That goby is awesome. Never seen anything like it.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

I wish NJ had these auctions.


----------



## fishfarm (Jan 18, 2005)

Dragon goby will eat fish, I fed him convict fry the first day, he'll eat just about anything it seems, even filters Baby Brine shrimp put of the water. Cool fish. Ken


----------



## khudgins (Jan 28, 2008)

Lost the smallest ram last night. Not surprised, it was extremely skinny when I got it home. Was doing the spiral swim/twitch thing, so I froze it. And then there were four.

The largest one is very mopey, which makes sense due to the wound in its side. I've got her in a separate little quarantine container with a bubbler, and some maracyn to help with infection. If she starts eating, then she'll probably be fine.

The other three are doing well. Looks like I've got one pair, so if they breed then the purchase was well worth it. The third is another female, who is getting chased some by the pair. I'm setting up the ram tank tonight, and they'll have their own, quiet home to hang out in.


----------



## khudgins (Jan 28, 2008)

And then there were three. Injured ram died today, I have been reliably informed by my wife. The remaining three are in their 20 gallon home, settling in and begging for food, so things look good for them.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

They just don't travel well. I have one left of the last 4 I got. Hope you get a pair.


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

Ouch, that is hard to hear on the rams dieing. I know stores don't like to sell them since they die easily. (I just lost my last one, she was living on the edge for the last 2 months...)


----------



## khudgins (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah, I'm used to 1 in 4 surviving, so this has been a good batch so far. The three I've got left look strong, if a bit thin, but they're all eating frozen food. I'm feeding daily so they can fatten up a bit, and I'll work on weaning them to a staple of flake over time. I'm out of town this weekend, though, so we'll see.

Looks like I've got a pair, though, the one male I've got and one of the two females left like to chase the other female around the tank some, so so we'll see. I've never bred a fish before, and I've picked a tough one here, but I'll give it a shot. ;P


----------



## ttman (Jan 22, 2005)

all i bought was 1 plant. trying to keep it under control. before I moved I was running 15+ tanks, am down to 3 running tanks.


----------



## Carlo (Dec 28, 2007)

No discus kevin??

-Carlo


----------



## fishfarm (Jan 18, 2005)

Most pet shop rams are imports from Singapore and are usually heavy with parisites, I have a batch of german blues and gold that are domestic raised are very healthy if anyone is interested.


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

Carlo said:


> No discus kevin??
> 
> -Carlo


Nope, though maybe next time. (Since I will be moving fish all around and the discus will end up in the 240, when they are in a 135 at the moment.)


----------



## khudgins (Jan 28, 2008)

_I have a batch of german blues and gold that are domestic raised are very healthy if anyone is interested._

I might very well be. I'm determined to get a breeding colony of these guys going. Got back in late last night, so I'll have to post updates on my rams later today.


----------



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

just pm price of rams. they would look great in my planted tank with some apistos.


----------



## fish_guy (Mar 6, 2008)

What part of town are you in?
I may want some if not to far from me


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

He's in Athens, best bet is to see if Ken is coming to next AAAA meeting.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Found the paradise fish dead tonight. It looked kind of beat up when I got it home, but it had been looking better every day since, active and eating. Maybe I overfed the worms.


----------



## khudgins (Jan 28, 2008)

Okay, so I lost 2 of my 3 remaining rams - they were eating fine, but all of a sudden, two gone. Water was fine, no nitrates, etc, so I have to assume these guys just didn't make the transition well.

The one I have left is doing very well, and is starting to pick at flake, even.

It's odd - every batch of rams I try, I get one that makes it.


----------



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

I've found my Flying fu manchu's and my glass knife to be VERY hardy. they were all nearly eaten by my bichir and needlefish that were their exact size.  lots of flesh wounds. luckily that was a temporary situation, and they (Flying fu manchu's and glass knife) are in their own tank now until i can find someone to buy my needle fish. but they survived and are perfectly healthy again.


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

What temp do you keep them at?



khudgins said:


> Okay, so I lost 2 of my 3 remaining rams - they were eating fine, but all of a sudden, two gone. Water was fine, no nitrates, etc, so I have to assume these guys just didn't make the transition well.
> 
> The one I have left is doing very well, and is starting to pick at flake, even.
> 
> It's odd - every batch of rams I try, I get one that makes it.


----------



## khudgins (Jan 28, 2008)

_What temp do you keep them at?_

81F. Rams like it hot.


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

Yah, was just making sure you knew that.


----------



## khudgins (Jan 28, 2008)

Yup. The last one is back in a community tank and seems to be doing well. We cranked the temps on that tank up to 79 to accommodate, and everyone seems happy.

I'm wondering if I'm going to try it again, or shy away from rams for awhile and chalk it up to bad luck.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Well the "breeding pair" of pelvicachromis pulcher I got at the auction are a breeding pair. Today the female was shepherding around some 3/8" fry. This is despite the fact that they are in a bare-bottomed 55 with 4 voracious rainbowfish, 1 aggressive female angel, and a 7" pleco. 

Its only 15 days post auction. They must have spawned nearly immediately.


----------



## khudgins (Jan 28, 2008)

Those guys got around. If those are the pair that came from Jerry, I got them from a guy at ACA, gave him some, his bred (He's better at conditioning than I am) and he brought them to the auction.

Mine are doing well, just not breeding yet.


----------



## Chris Noto (Feb 20, 2008)

khudgins said:


> ... the jungle of hygro ...


Ah, hmm. If that is the standard small leaf hygro, I'd love to get some of it from you! After some years away from the hobby, I'm just running one planted 10 gallon tank right now, with moderate light, and some hygro would be just the thing. 

I'll be at the meeting tonight. Hope you get this before then. If not, PM me anyhow, and let me know. Thanks.


----------

